# Apple Werbung - Iphone 4S



## TacTic (24. November 2011)

Hiho Leute,

ich seh in letzter Zeit recht häufig diese Apple Iphone 4S Werbung:
iPhone 4S Werbung (german) - Kamera - YouTube

Ohne jetzt wieder nen FlameWar anfangen zu wollen, aber bin ich der Einzige der diese Werbung irgendwie traurig für Apple findet? 
Ich meine die Siri Werbung hatte ja noch irgendwo etwas besonderes, aber nun wirbt Apple mit einer Kamera im Handy und wenn ich das recht verstehe damit, dass man das Foto tweeten kann. lol xD
Kann mir jemand die Innovation oder Neuheit dahinter erklären?

Abgesehen davon, nervt mich diese Musik echt extremst. Die war schon in der Siri Werbung. Man bekommt den Eindruck man sei in einem KinoFilm..

ps.
lool , während ich diesen Thread schreibe, kommt ne neue Ip 4S Werbung die ich noch nicht kenne.  
Diesmal wird mit der Cloud geworben und wieder diese Musik. ARGH.


----------



## ViP94 (24. November 2011)

Ganz normale Apple Werbung. 
Die Kamera scheint ja wirklich so das beste auf dem Markt zu sein.


----------



## TacTic (24. November 2011)

Mag sein...   vlt. bin ich auch nur durch die Häufigkeit genervt in der ich diese Werbung ertragen muss.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. November 2011)

Tja, ist halt Werbung. Jeder bewirbt sein Produkt als das beste auf dem Markt. Ob das beworbene Produkt, oder Feature innovativ oder neu ist spielt da eigentlich nie eine Rolle.
Besonders hervor tun sich da beispielsweise immer die im Fernseher beworbenen "ultra-schnellen" Media Markt PCs mit riesigem 2GB VRAM


----------



## Itzel (24. November 2011)

Das ist natürlich alles ein bisschen übertrieben. Aber wenn es neu und gut ist sollten sie auch damit werben


----------



## Iceananas (24. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tja, ist halt Werbung. Jeder bewirbt sein Produkt als das beste auf dem Markt.


 
Die Werbung ist aber echt übertrieben. Ich komme mir vor wie ein Vollidiot dem erklärt wird wie eine Digicam funktioniert  Schön einfache Sätze mit Fahrstuhlmusik dazu, ich fühle mich da echt irgendwie beleidigt 

Die Cam vom iPhone KANN außerdem nicht DIE Beste sein, da sie von Sony stammt und ebenfalls in die Xperias eingebaut ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2011)

Dann müsstest du dich auch bei 99% der anderen Werbung beleidigt fühlen, aber du könntest auch zu einer gewissen Gruppe gehören, die einfach allergisch auf Apple reagieren, egal ob es notwendig ist, oder nicht.


----------



## McClaine (24. November 2011)

"du kannst damit auch Dinge machen, die keine normale Kamera kann..."

So ein Blödsinn, lol...

Mit ner normalen Kamera kann man auch Dinge machen die das Iphone nicht kann, mit ner Android Kamera kann man.... ach was solls 

Apple typisch eben, die können dem User sogar nen haufen Kacke verkaufen und die nehmens Dankbar an 

Tweeten mit der Kamera, geilo


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2011)

Mit einer Android Kamera kann man sicher auch Sachen machen, die man mit keiner normalen Kamera machen kann, aber ist jetzt Apple auch noch schuld daran, dass andere Hersteller es nicht bewerben?


----------



## Cook2211 (24. November 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Werbung ist aber echt übertrieben. Ich komme mir vor wie ein Vollidiot dem erklärt wird wie eine Digicam funktioniert  Schön einfache Sätze mit Fahrstuhlmusik dazu, ich fühle mich da echt irgendwie beleidigt
> Die Cam vom iPhone KANN außerdem nicht DIE Beste sein, da sie von Sony stammt und ebenfalls in die Xperias eingebaut ist.



Wie schon gesagt ist das in anderen Werbungen auch nicht anders. Also kein Grund sich aufzuregen. Ich meine, man fühlt sich ja auch nicht als Vollidiot, wenn VW in einer Werbung die automatische Einparkhilfe demonstriert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt ist das in anderen Werbungen auch nicht anders. Also kein Grund sich aufzuregen. Ich meine, man fühlt sich ja auch nicht als Vollidiot, wenn VW in einer Werbung die automatische Einparkhilfe demonstriert.


 
Besser ist aber die Werbung für Waschmittel oder Reinigungsmittel. 
Total verdreckter Herd, einmal drüber wischen und dann ist er sauber.... jaaaa genau.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2011)

Da wundert es mich, wie man es schafft, den so dreckig zu bekommen. 

Manche sollten sich den kommenden Apple TV zulegen, dann kann man bei jeder Appel Werbung weg schreien, äh zappen.


----------



## Scroll (24. November 2011)

werbung ist eh bloss fur die raucher wahrend den filmen, so kann man gemutlich eine rauchen und wenn man fertig ist geht der film weiter 

mfg


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (24. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tja, ist halt Werbung. Jeder bewirbt sein Produkt als das beste auf dem Markt.



Wenn die Werbung allerdings so soft auftaucht, dass sie schon richtig das nerven anfängt, ist die nachricht in der Werbung nicht ganz angekommen. Selbst Hunde können die Spots nicht mehr leiden.

Besonders toll fand ich die ersten Werbespors über den Dualcore. ich wette auch, das 75% aller Apple-Nutzer nicht wissen, dass es schon bestimmt 10 andere Dualcore-Handys gibt, wovon mache, wie mein Sensation soagr doppelt so hoch getaktet sind. Und bei 1,6 GHz vs 800 MHz bringt die ach so tolle A5-Architektur auch nicht mehr viel.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2011)

Ich glaube, dass 75% aller Handy-Nutzer nicht wissen, dass es überhaupt Dualcores für Handys gibt.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (24. November 2011)

Stimmt! Meine Cousine glaubt immernoch, dass ich nen Heizkörper im Sensation hätte.


----------



## Itzel (24. November 2011)

Ich Wette das 75% der Handynutzer nicht mal wissen was Dualcore ist!!!!


----------



## Iceananas (24. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt ist das in anderen Werbungen auch nicht anders. Also kein Grund sich aufzuregen. Ich meine, man fühlt sich ja auch nicht als Vollidiot, wenn VW in einer Werbung die automatische Einparkhilfe demonstriert.


 

Die kommen aber nicht so oft und dann auch noch mit so einer aggressiv machende Musik


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2011)

Dann wünsch dir zu Weihnachten halt Batterien für deine Fernbedienung, oder zumindest für dein DER Gerät.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. November 2011)

Jetzt mal echt Leute. Schaut ihr euch wirklich Werbung an????
Meine Frau und ich schauen uns eher die Sendung zwischen den Werbeblöcken an. Und wenn Werbung kommt, dann zappt meine Frau was rum und ich schnappe mir mein iPhone 4S (welche Ironie) und lese Newsfeeds oder schaue, was es neues auf PCGHX gibt. Von daher bekomme ich von der Werbung nur sehr wenig mit. Und zu Vergleichen welcher Spot wie oft kommt, mache ich schon mal gar nicht, wobei ich einfach mal davon ausgehe, dass Apple Werbungen auch nicht häufiger kommen, als Werbungen von Zalando o.Ä..


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. November 2011)

ViP94 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz normale Apple Werbung.
> Die Kamera scheint ja wirklich so das beste auf dem Markt zu sein.



Handykameras sind IMMER ziemlicher Schrott.
Wer ordentliche Fotos will nimmt ne Kamera, wer nur mal knipsen will kann sich mit jeden Schrott abgeben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Handykameras sind IMMER ziemlicher Schrott.
> Wer ordentliche Fotos will nimmt ne Kamera, wer nur mal knipsen will kann sich mit jeden Schrott abgeben.


 
Da hats einer nicht verstanden, okay. Kannst du mit deiner DSLR telefonieren? Und passt sie in deine Hosentasche? Und hast du sie immer dabei ?  

Troll woanders.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. November 2011)

Also die Werbung von Zalando kommt ca. 10 mal so oft pro Tag, aber darüber regen wir uns dann in einem eigenen Thread auf.


----------



## eXodus1989 (25. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Also die Werbung von Zalando kommt ca. 10 mal so oft pro Tag, aber darüber regen wir uns dann in einem eigenen Thread auf.


 
Ich wollts auch grad sagen. Also ich finde es gibt wesentlich nervigere und auch unsinnigere Werbung als die Apple-Werbung. Wobei ich da sogar noch sagen muss, dass mir die Apple-Werbung da noch deutlich lieber ist, als diese typischen Werbungen, wo man erstmal nen Gehörsturz bekommt, weil sie a) so laut sind und b) irgendwelche schreienden Kinder herumlaufen, nur um dann nen beknackten Joghurt oder Waschmittel vorzustellen.

Aber generell zappe ich bei Werbung eh direkt weg.


----------



## Itzel (25. November 2011)

> Ich wollts auch grad sagen. Also ich finde es gibt wesentlich nervigere  und auch unsinnigere Werbung als die Apple-Werbung. Wobei ich da sogar  noch sagen muss, dass mir die Apple-Werbung da noch deutlich lieber ist,  als diese typischen Werbungen, wo man erstmal nen Gehörsturz bekommt,  weil sie a) so laut sind und b) irgendwelche schreienden Kinder  herumlaufen, nur um dann nen beknackten Joghurt oder Waschmittel  vorzustellen.
> 
> Aber generell zappe ich bei Werbung eh direkt weg.



Made my day


----------



## Iceananas (25. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Also die Werbung von Zalando kommt ca. 10 mal so oft pro Tag, aber darüber regen wir uns dann in einem eigenen Thread auf.


 Also die finde ich lustig


----------



## pibels94 (25. November 2011)

die Marketingleute von Apple werden sich schon was bei der Werbung gedacht haben, es geht immerhin um mehrere Millionen $


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. November 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Die Werbung ist aber echt übertrieben. Ich komme mir vor wie ein Vollidiot dem erklärt wird wie eine Digicam funktioniert  Schön einfache Sätze mit Fahrstuhlmusik dazu, ich fühle mich da echt irgendwie beleidigt
> 
> Die Cam vom iPhone KANN außerdem nicht DIE Beste sein, da sie von Sony stammt und ebenfalls in die Xperias eingebaut ist.


So, hab zum ersten mal bei der Werbung aufgepasst, nur für dich. 

Es wird nur gesagt, dass die Cam fortschrittlichste Technologie nutzt und nicht DIE fortschrittlichste Technologie. 
Ansonsten haben sie kein einziges mal gelogen, sondern es nur mehr oder weniger geschickt ausgedrückt.


----------



## Iceananas (26. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> So, hab zum ersten mal bei der Werbung aufgepasst, nur für dich.
> 
> Es wird nur gesagt, dass die Cam fortschrittlichste Technologie nutzt und nicht DIE fortschrittlichste Technologie.
> Ansonsten haben sie kein einziges mal gelogen, sondern es nur mehr oder weniger geschickt ausgedrückt.


 
Ich bezog mich auch auf ein Post vor mir, nicht auf die Werbung, weil ich da spätestens nach 0,5 Sekunden wegschalte


----------



## NexusEXE (27. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ist halt Werbung. Jeder bewirbt sein Produkt als das beste auf dem Markt. Ob das beworbene Produkt, oder Feature innovativ oder neu ist spielt da eigentlich nie eine Rolle.
> Besonders hervor tun sich da beispielsweise immer die im Fernseher beworbenen "ultra-schnellen" Media Markt PCs mit riesigem 2GB VRAM



Da werden die laien einfach verarscht und denken nachher, "woow jetzt hab ich einen pentium II Rechner mit einer takt ähm dingsbumms von 300 megairgendwas. Und das beste, hat der verkäufer gesagt, sind die bluescreens, die sollen ja entspannen wirken und sie sind so blau. Er sagte auch dass ich meine superscharfen vga filmchen auf einem 600x800 pixel bildschirm mit ner farbtiefe von 8 bit wunderbar meine vhs ins laufwerk schmeissen kann. Diese geballte kraft der technik hat mich nur 3500 euro gekostet, aber diesen pc wars wert!" xD


----------



## ile (27. November 2011)

NexusEXE schrieb:
			
		

> Da werden die laien einfach verarscht und denken nachher, "woow jetzt hab ich einen pentium II Rechner mit einer takt ähm dingsbumms von 300 megairgendwas. Und das beste, hat der verkäufer gesagt, sind die bluescreens, die sollen ja entspannen wirken und sie sind so blau. Er sagte auch dass ich meine superscharfen vga filmchen auf einem 600x800 pixel bildschirm mit ner farbtiefe von 8 bit wunderbar meine vhs ins laufwerk schmeissen kann. Diese geballte kraft der technik hat mich nur 3500 euro gekostet, aber diesen pc wars wert!" xD





Ich finde die Werbung von Apple auch einfach nur peinlich, aber sie bediehnen damit halt ihr "Wir machen Hightech für Noobs zugänglich. Du hast zwar überhaupt keinen Plan, was ein Smartphone ist, aber du kannst es trotzdem wie ein Profi nutzen"-Image. Und offensichtlich sehr erfolgreich...


----------



## Cook2211 (27. November 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Ich finde die Werbung von Apple auch einfach nur peinlich, aber sie bediehnen damit halt ihr "Wir machen Hightech für Noobs zugänglich. Du hast zwar überhaupt keinen Plan, was ein Smartphone ist, aber du kannst es trotzdem wie ein Profi nutzen"-Image. Und offensichtlich sehr erfolgreich...



Nur das er nicht von Apple, sondern Media Markt PCs redet, die ich in meinem Post erwähne
Aber ist ja auch wieder klar. Bei Apple ist Werbung peinlich, bei anderen Herstellern nicht


----------



## ile (27. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das er nicht von Apple, sondern Media Markt PCs redet, die ich in meinem Post erwähne
> Aber ist ja auch wieder klar. Bei Apple ist Werbung peinlich, bei anderen Herstellern nicht



Ich hab dann aber wieder zur Apple-Werbung geredet.

Und hab ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass NUR Apple-Werbung peinlich ist? Kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern...


----------



## Cook2211 (27. November 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Ich hab dann aber wieder zur Apple-Werbung geredet.
> Und hab ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass NUR Apple-Werbung peinlich ist? Kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern...



Du redest aber nur von der Apple Werbung. Hättest du gesagt "_Ich finde die Werbung von Apple auch einfach nur peinlich, genau so wie andere Werbungen auch_", wäre alles klar gewesen. So ist es aber nur wieder ein typischer "I hate Apple" Post.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. November 2011)

Ich finde die neue MS Werbung mit dem tanzenden Vater extrem peinlich, außerdem kenne ich keine Familie, die bei ihren Treffen so mit dem PC rum blödelt, allerdings wohne ich auch in der Pampa und sehe meistens Kühe, wenn ich beim Fenster raus schaue und nein, das sind nicht meine.


----------



## ile (27. November 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Du redest aber nur von der Apple Werbung. Hättest du gesagt "Ich finde die Werbung von Apple auch einfach nur peinlich, genau so wie andere Werbungen auch", wäre alles klar gewesen. So ist es aber nur wieder ein typischer "I hate Apple" Post.



Das doch totaler Schwachsinn!!! Wie lautet das Thread-Thema nochmal? Hm? 

Richtig: Apple-Werbung und sonst nix! Also antworte ich auch genau darauf.
Soll ich, wenn wir über Autos reden auch noch anfügen, Mopeds sind auch nicht schlecht oder was? Und Fahrräder darf man auch nicht vergessen... 

Wenn ich sage: "Ich finde Apple-Werbung peinlich." habe ich damit nicht gesagt, dass ich NUR deren Werbung peinlich finde. Das ergibt sich aus der Semantik der deutschen Sprache. Wenn jemand dann daraus interpretiert, das sei ein Apple-Hasser-Post dann interpretiere ich daraus, dass derjenige ein kleiner Fanboy ist, der keine Kritik, die nicht gleichzeitig als allgemeingültig relativiert wird, vertragen kann. 

Aber mir solls egal sein, ich hab keinen Bock auf Fanboy-War.


----------



## Patrick30 (27. November 2011)

Die Werbung von Apple erfüllt ja dann ihre Aufgabe perfekt 

- Die einen reden drüber, weil sie ihnen gefällt 
- Die anderen weil sie die Werbung einfach nur "peinlich" finden 

egal ob positiv oder negativ darüber geredet wir immer fallen die Worte Apple und IPhone ^^

Ist ja bei Zalando nicht anders... viele finden die Werbung einfach nur nervig, aber jeder weiß was Zalando ist


----------



## Pokerclock (27. November 2011)

De Herren beruhigen sich jetzt bitte wieder, sonst ist hier ganz schnell dicht.

*B2T*


----------

